# Columbia College Chicago or Pratt Institute???



## georgiehart (Mar 18, 2019)

ASSISTANCE NEEDED!!!

I got into both Columbia College Chicago and Pratt Institute both for the film programs. I am aware that CCC takes anyone, but they also have a good film program. Pratt is more prestigious and has name recognition. I am interested in directing/writing both live action AND animation. I’m conflicted on which of the two to go to. If anyone has any opinion at all, please let me know! Thank you!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

@Catherine Lao was admitted to CCC for MFA and might be able to give you some insight... not sure about Pratt though.

Here are the related Pratt threads:



			Search results for query: Pratt


----------

